# Longest ride.



## busman (22 Apr 2015)

My longest ride to date is 124 miles which I completed 18 months ago. If I can get fit enough again I am going to attempt 150 miles this year.
So what is your longest ride and have you got plans to beat it.


----------



## jefmcg (22 Apr 2015)

1,165km.

Yes, I was hoping to do PBP this year (1200) but I probably won't get there.

Longest this year, 300km. Signed up for 400km in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (22 Apr 2015)

Is 1165km more or less than 124 miles??


----------



## jefmcg (22 Apr 2015)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Is 1165km more or less than 124 miles??


Not sure : London to Edinburgh then back to York


----------



## Cush (22 Apr 2015)

What do you mean by longest ride?
Do you mean:
A) continuous ride over X hours 
B) A tour over several days or weeks
If it's (A) I did 112 miles in 14 hours last year.
If it's (B) I did 1,436 miles in 28 days in 2011


----------



## totallyfixed (22 Apr 2015)

247.6 miles in 12 hours non stop [literally non stop], not me, my better half.


----------



## jefmcg (22 Apr 2015)

I feel like I have been accused of cheating, but I think mine counts - it was definitely not a tour - 723 miles in 100 hours. There were some naps. 66hours on the bike. Longest without sleep, 600km 496km (> 370 308 miles). Longest without putting my foot on the ground? No idea. Longest without a cake break? Probably 100km (~65 miles)

http://www.strava.com/activities/71705930

http://www.strava.com/activities/64204639

Edit: no, I had a nap at a Motorway services on the 600km (when I realised I was out of time), so the longest without sleep would be the first 496km.


----------



## Rooster1 (22 Apr 2015)

100 miles, Prudential Ride 100 in 2013.


----------



## busman (22 Apr 2015)

I mean in one ride, but yearly totals are grateful to.


----------



## jefmcg (22 Apr 2015)

busman said:


> I mean in one ride, but yearly totals are grateful to.


Ummm, no one is putting in year totals

(or am I missing an implied smiley?)


----------



## cosmicbike (22 Apr 2015)

50.5 miles.


----------



## Joffey (22 Apr 2015)

103 miles - last years Selby Three Swans Sportive. Suffered terrible cramps at 90 miles!!

Doing the Ride London 100 thingy this year so might better it slightly cycling around London before / after etc.


----------



## Aperitif (22 Apr 2015)

@jefmcg 

No idea what my longest distance is* but I rode to London from Feltham when I lived there, did a night ride to Brighton, rode back to Feltham, then to London Fields, did the Dynamo and then got a choo choo back from Diss, then rode back to Feltham.
Couple of times I have bimbled from London to Cardiff during the day, for a night ride to Swansea etc - all 200+ milers. Oh, and popped down to Stonehenge and up and around with a few on here, to raise some bobs for H for H.
Longest non-stop would probably be either NW London to Swindon or Stonehenge...+/- 80m to either. One Cardiff ride, it pelted down, from start of play until 23:15. It felt like a thousand miles with no hiding place. Same for cold rides - brrr!
For true grit and distance gobbling, look no further than CycleChat's very own @zigzag - Rimas Grigenas, who can knock out the odd Marathon in 3:27 and a few seconds, and also do this. And he didn't even win it! 
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-transcontinental-race-2013.136531/

There's no doubt about it - the bicycle is a wonderful instrument upon which to play a tune of any length.

*270 or so miles.


----------



## Glow worm (22 Apr 2015)

98 miles!


----------



## Sittingduck (22 Apr 2015)

In a single day - 132: https://www.strava.com/activities/84428676/overview
Overnighter - 143: https://www.strava.com/activities/20452769/overview

Haven't ridden a ton in about 2 years though, so not much of a distance specialist these days!


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Apr 2015)

After riding to London for the London~Brighton (78 miles) on the Saturday, doing the L2B 2014 on the Sunday( 56 miles), A mate and I rode back home to Northampton on the Monday...







Longest ride to date, 131 miles. (265 over the three days)


----------



## Aperitif (22 Apr 2015)

Sittingduck said:


> In a single day - 132: https://www.strava.com/activities/84428676/overview
> Overnighter - 143: https://www.strava.com/activities/20452769/overview
> 
> Haven't ridden a ton in about 2 years though, so not much of a distance specialist these days!


Lightweight!


----------



## coco69 (22 Apr 2015)

87 miles


----------



## ColinJ (22 Apr 2015)

145 miles 4 or 5 times.

I have plans to do the West Yorkshire Cycle Route in a day which would be ~155 miles. I devised a coast-to-coast route from Scarborough to Blackpool which is also about 155 miles but has the added challenge of needing to be done in about 12 hours so I can catch the first train of the day to the start and the last train of the day home!

The thing that makes these rides hard is the climbing on top of the distance. We are probably talking 8,000 - 10,000+ ft on some of those rides.


----------



## byegad (22 Apr 2015)

jefmcg said:


> edit...* Longest without a cake break? Probably 100km (~65 miles)*...Edit That's way too far without cake, coffee and perhaps a pint. I sometimes stop on the way to the back gate for a quick cake!


----------



## 4F (22 Apr 2015)

241.8 miles in 16 hours 36 minutes ride time, toying with doing a 300 miler this year


----------



## redflightuk (22 Apr 2015)

237 miles in 24 hours, that was the first day of London Edinburgh London, which I completed in 116hrs and 7 mins. London to John O groats took 8 days and last year Silverstone -Monza 8 and a half days 846 miles and 59000ft climbing.


----------



## busman (22 Apr 2015)

Wow a 300 miler, that's ambitious. I would like to do a 200 miler this year.


----------



## mcshroom (22 Apr 2015)

418km (260 miles) while training for LEL (which I didn't complete) in 2013 from just north of Scotch Corner to Lincoln and back. Took me 26hrs.

I'm toying with the idea of doing an Audax Super Randonneur series next year (200km, 300km, 400km, 600km) so if I go for that then hopefully I'll beat it.

Touring I did around 950 miles in two weeks from London-JOG and then round the top of Scotland in 2012. No plans on trying to beat that yet.


----------



## marcusjb (22 Apr 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Yes, I was hoping to do PBP this year (1200) but I probably won't get there.



You will if you want to - and take it from me, LEL is, weather aside, considerably tougher than PBP. The support on PBP will make you ride another km or so faster an hour! Get through your qualifiers and spend July riding as hard and fast as you can over short(ish) distances (anything up to 200km (ish)), and you will be just fine.

No idea what the furthest I have ridden in one go - 603km in the 24, done a few 600s with no sleep, so probably something like 620km on some of them (but more in 30+ hours).


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Apr 2015)

Single ride 158 miles took just over 9 and half hours. Pondering doing a 200 miler this year.

Much kudos to all you audaxers


----------



## 13 rider (22 Apr 2015)

66 miles for me (but I have only been riding six months )
Kudos to you big milers


----------



## ianrauk (22 Apr 2015)

220 miles September last year. Doncaster to home, with @rb58 of this parish.
Planning to better that figure this weekend with a 230 miler.


----------



## DCLane (22 Apr 2015)

Until last Saturday, 171 miles which was in June 2012. Now, 187 miles.


----------



## Aperitif (22 Apr 2015)

ianrauk said:


> 220 miles September last year. Doncaster to home, with @rb58 of this parish.
> Planning to better that figure this weekend with a 230 miler.


Easy-peasy...for you...with him.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Apr 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Easy-peasy...for you...with him.




Nope.. not with him.... with @Trickedem .


----------



## rb58 (22 Apr 2015)

298.8 miles in one go, then six hours sleep and a further 175 miles. So, just shy of 475 miles in 50 hours. Bexley to Edinburgh with @Trickedem in 2012. Still have an ambition to do a 200 mile on fixed though. That's a possible for this year's DunRun.


----------



## andyfraser (22 Apr 2015)

Around 60 miles, nearly 30 years ago. I'm not ashamed.


----------



## e-rider (22 Apr 2015)

busman said:


> My longest ride to date is 124 miles which I completed 18 months ago. If I can get fit enough again I am going to attempt 150 miles this year.
> So what is your longest ride and have you got plans to beat it.


200 miles coming up soon - wish me luck


----------



## busman (22 Apr 2015)

e-rider said:


> 200 miles coming up soon - wish me luck


Good luck. Let us know how you get on


----------



## Aperitif (22 Apr 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Nope.. not with him.... with @Trickedem .


Still easy-peasy with CycleChat's answer to David Nixon...it'll be a magical ride.


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Apr 2015)

Dunno, but it's somewhere between 100 miles and 200k. My legs normally fail at or around 100miles, and I've never gone more than 100 miles plus ride to the nearest station.
I have a 200k lined up soon which will set a high water mark.


----------



## Aperitif (22 Apr 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Dunno, but it's somewhere between 100 miles and 200k. My legs normally fail at or around 100miles, and I've never gone more than 100 miles plus ride to the nearest station.
> I have a 200k lined up soon which will set a high water mark.


Change your attire. With trousers like that, you'll always end up dog-tired. For your 200k, I suggest Speedos.


----------



## outlash (22 Apr 2015)

Got over the 100 mile mark a couple of times. Planning to hopefully beat that on the spring bank holiday .


Tony.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Apr 2015)

13 rider said:


> 66 miles for me (but I have only been riding six months )
> Kudos to you big milers


It took me several years to build up to that distance - well done for managing that in just one winter/early spring!


----------



## jefmcg (22 Apr 2015)

marcusjb said:


> You will if you want to - and take it from me, LEL is, weather aside, considerably tougher than PBP


Yeah, it's not PBP that worries me, it's qualifying. I missed 2 x 200km and now it's difficult to meet that requirement. My mum chose a bad time to die.

(sorry for being glum, not doing PBP will not be the worst thing to happen to me this year)


----------



## AndyWilliams (22 Apr 2015)

69 miles last year after owning the bike only 4 weeks. I was in very good shape, hitting gym a lot as well as eating a very good diet.

I have slipped a bit, added 1 stone in weight and not out as much. Although, I did manage 62 miles in February with a chest infection and against Dr's orders.


----------



## Aperitif (23 Apr 2015)

AndyWilliams said:


> 69 miles last year after owning the bike only 4 weeks. I was in very good shape, hitting gym a lot as well as eating a very good diet.
> 
> I have slipped a bit, added 1 stone in weight and not out as much. Although, I did manage 62 miles in February with a chest infection and against Dr's orders.


Good on you, Andy. I read about your other challenges elsewhere on the forum and that's good going. With compliant cycling friends and good weather, you'll be surprised how your 'distances' can escalate!


----------



## busman (23 Apr 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Good on you, Andy. I read about your other challenges elsewhere on the forum and that's good going. With compliant cycling friends and good weather, you'll be surprised how your 'distances' can escalate!


How true. Good company on a ride and the miles just build up and before you know it it's cake break time and you've done 50 odd miles. I also find that my average speed goes up to as your not constantly looking at your cycle computer.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Apr 2015)

115 miles done at the start of this month (ride report here) and I want to do a 200km sometime soon.


----------



## SpaCyclist (23 Apr 2015)

82 miles (132km) yesterday. I am registered for the Great Yorkshire Bike ride in June, and wanted to suss out part of the route. Also hoping to complete a 100 miler some time this year.

The conditions were perfect for a long ride yesterday - bright or sunny, but not too hot , and light wind. My route took me in a wide circuit around York taking in Easingwold and the Howardian Hills. It was mainly on country lanes with little traffic, and the last 25 miles was basically fat, which made it a bit easier as my legs tired.

I am in awe of some of the huge distances posted on this thread!


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Apr 2015)

Apart from the obvious problem of endurance, time becomes an issue for big rides. It takes me 9-10 hours to do 100miles (~12mph. +food/rest stops +/- depending on terrain) Add pre and post ride faffing and it's hard to fit more into a day.

This is one of the things I like about night riding. After a refreshing bucket of espresso all it takes is a morning ride of 60k or so to top up the ton.


----------



## busman (23 Apr 2015)

I love my long rides. The scenery around here is great and the miles soon add up.


----------



## gavgav (23 Apr 2015)

64 miles. Would like to do a 75 this year and work up to 100 at some stage....


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (24 Apr 2015)

101 miles last year on the Wiggle Sussex Surrey Scramble. Be nice to do another century this year maybe.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Apr 2015)

I didn't quite manage to beat my previous longest ride record of 220 miles
But I think 217 miles for the day is still pretty good.





.


----------



## toeknee (26 Apr 2015)

......^^^


----------



## Racing roadkill (28 Apr 2015)

230 odd miles, in one day. I wouldn't want to go any further, because a) it took 17 hours, and b) it knackered me out for the following day. I'll still put in the 100 milers, when I get the time this year. I think I'll let someone else do the mega mile rides from now on


----------



## StuAff (29 Apr 2015)

223.5 miles to Cardiff for the FNRttC to Swansea, followed by the ride itself of course. Not including the seven and a half miles back to Swansea station from Mumbles after breakfast.


----------



## jonny jeez (29 Apr 2015)

In one hit, 125 Cambridge to London on the TDF route, with an extension home.

On a tour, 1000 miles Lejog.

Over a weekend 300 miles l2P


----------



## fimm (29 Apr 2015)

300km (180 miles). That ride had food stops in it. I still think it counts for the purposes of the thread.
Or 112 miles with one pee stop.
I have no immediate plans to go any further.


----------



## iLB (29 Apr 2015)

My longest solo ride was a few weeks back, 210 miles ... https://andrewcater.wordpress.com/2015/04/22/longest-solo-ride/


----------



## G-Zero (30 Apr 2015)

I'm well impressed with these 200+ miles !! I thought I was doing well with my first ever century last year, out from Durham and across the moors to Alston for a coffee and scone, before heading back via Killhope (where I found a hill that killed all hope).

It took me just under 7 hours, but I was happy with that as I'm old, overweight and the route was a bit hilly.


----------



## biker grove (30 Apr 2015)

57 miles but hoping to up that to 75 in July.


----------



## bpsmith (1 May 2015)

My longest is now 71 miles, when got carried away last Sunday. It's time that stops me making that longer unfortunately.


----------



## arranandy (1 May 2015)

312km (193 miles) round Mallorca in 11 hours 14 minutes. Bum was a bit tender for a few days after


----------



## TheJDog (2 May 2015)

The longest I've done without getting off was 63 miles, longest ride was 111 miles, and most in one day is around 127 miles. 

What shorts are people using for these super long rides? I did 80 miles yesterday in my DHB 3/4s and my arse was killing me


----------



## ianrauk (2 May 2015)

TheJDog said:


> The longest I've done without getting off was 63 miles, longest ride was 111 miles, and most in one day is around 127 miles.
> 
> What shorts are people using for these super long rides? I did 80 miles yesterday in my DHB 3/4s and my arse was killing me




My ride of 217 miles last week was also in DHB 3/4's, and my arse was fine.


----------



## uclown2002 (2 May 2015)

What about your longest ride without stopping, without breakfast, and without on-board food?
I'll start with 101 miles last year.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 May 2015)

TheJDog said:


> The longest I've done without getting off was 63 miles, longest ride was 111 miles, and most in one day is around 127 miles.
> 
> What shorts are people using for these super long rides? I did 80 miles yesterday in my DHB 3/4s and my arse was killing me



I use DHB Aeron shorts for all my riding.

http://www.wiggle.com/dhb-aeron-cycling-short-1/


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 May 2015)

uclown2002 said:


> What about your longest ride without stopping, without breakfast, and without on-board food?
> I'll start with 101 miles last year.



I did a few 100 milers last year on a couple of slices of toast and a cup of tea


----------



## goody (2 May 2015)

But did you freewheel anywhere, my longest ride without freewheeling is 7 miles.


----------



## toffee (2 May 2015)

53 Miles two days running. Hoping to get up around 80 this year.

Theres some unbelievable milages being quoted. Well my legs don't believe them

Derek


----------



## Licramite (2 May 2015)

On road or off road? - I suppose somewhere between 60-70miles, involving both on road and off road. - I could have gone further but it can be a bit wet in the English channel.


----------



## BrynCP (2 May 2015)

Just 68 miles for me.

I have 83 miles planned for the next northerly wind.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (3 May 2015)

150 miles on the "C2C in a day" ride.
Did this last year


----------



## goody (3 May 2015)

Longest ride this year is 322km. Should be topping that this coming saturday with a 400km audax.


----------



## jefmcg (3 May 2015)

goody said:


> Longest ride this year is 322km. Should be topping that this coming saturday with a 400km audax.


Severn Across?


----------



## goody (3 May 2015)

Yes. Almost looking forward to it. I've done a few rides out that way and like that part of the world. It's going to be my longest ride so I imagine I'm going to find some of it a bit painful. Are you still in?


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (3 May 2015)

My longest ride is 315km/195 miles in 2013. It was John Radford's Butty's Brid Trip 300km audax. It was my 2nd 300.


----------



## jefmcg (3 May 2015)

goody said:


> Yes. Almost looking forward to it. I've done a few rides out that way and like that part of the world. It's going to be my longest ride so I imagine I'm going to find some of it a bit painful. Are you still in?



Yup, I'm still in. It's unfinished business for me, I attempted it two years ago, but ran out of oomph. Ended up nearly falling asleep on the road, and having to walk for a while until I woke up again. So hopefully I do a little better this year.

Just did a 200 yesterday with only an hour in hand, so hoping for a miracle next weekend. 

Good luck and it is a beautiful ride, even in the rain.


----------



## fatjel (4 May 2015)

Longest so far is 130 miles , entered a 300k audax for june


----------



## Col5632 (13 May 2015)

111 miles back in August 2013


----------



## Elybazza61 (13 May 2015)

A couple of 100 mile rides with at least 3 more this year(e'tape London,Suffolk spinner and Cambridge swarm sportives).

An all dayer of some sort has been tentatively planned so that should be enough time to do more than a 100


----------



## toffee (13 May 2015)

toffee said:


> 53 Miles two days running. Hoping to get up around 80 this year.
> 
> Theres some unbelievable milages being quoted. Well my legs don't believe them
> 
> Derek



Just managed to up my record ride to 54.1 miles at the weekend. 

Derek


----------



## MikeW-71 (13 May 2015)

Current longest ride is 82 miles, on which I didn't eat anything like enough and nearly bonked only 1 mile away from home.

Looking to get in a 100 miler before my tour, which should be taken care of by a CC ride at the end of June.


----------



## DCLane (13 May 2015)

DCLane said:


> Until last Saturday, 171 miles which was in June 2012. Now, 187 miles.


 
Up to 260 miles now, after the Llanfair 400.


----------



## derrick (13 May 2015)

214 miles done last Saturday 9th May 2015, The battery died on the garmin so it was done in two parts, but one continuous ride. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/301362611
https://www.strava.com/activities/301362396


----------



## skinnydog1973 (14 May 2015)

150 Miles last year c2c but in 6 weeks time doing c2c2c in a day 240 miles tynemouth to workington to tynemouth hopefully will take about 22 hours all in


----------



## Markymark (14 May 2015)

100.5 miles. Had 100 nicely mapped out but cut a corner by accident meaning 98 miles when I got home. Did 6 laps of the block to get to just over 100. Wife thought I was mad.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (14 May 2015)

At least 100 miles on a heavy knobbly tyred Mountain bike once when I was about 14.

Average speed:10mph! 


Really need to get back to doing longer distances again.....


----------



## Jimmy Doug (14 May 2015)

Longest ride to date was 3000 kms when I cycled to the Artic Circle. The most I've done in a day is 300 kms - but normally when I'm on a tour I stop at around 120kms so that I can do some sightseeing. I eventually learned that cycle tours aren't just about distance travelled. My most satisfing tours have been those where I've met interesting people and taken the time to properly visit places.


----------



## ianrauk (14 May 2015)

goody said:


> Yes. Almost looking forward to it. I've done a few rides out that way and like that part of the world. It's going to be my longest ride so I imagine I'm going to find some of it a bit painful. Are you still in?




How did you get on goody?


----------



## derrick (14 May 2015)

Our club has 2 more 200 milers planned, next one is all around the outside of the M25,Then another going to Snowdon from London, Not sure which one to do. Although there are a few people in the club would like to do a flatter 150+ miles, i was thinking the Kings Lynn again but go via Cambridege, and if they feel strong enough to come back, or even part way back and finish on the train. I do enjoy the bigger rides.


----------



## ACS (14 May 2015)

Longest: 300km Snow Roads Audax in 2014. 

Currently chasing my RTTY with a view to achieving a SR in 2016


----------



## jefmcg (14 May 2015)

ianrauk said:


> How did you get on goody?


https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/p...full-list-and-whos-riding.169416/post-3688656


----------



## goody (15 May 2015)

ianrauk said:


> How did you get on goody?


413km. I went into it all wrong thinking it would be easier than it was and expecting to finish a lot earlier than I did. For the last 150km I was sure it was going to be my last Audax. I'm over that now I've read some reports from others especially the comment *At one point, grovelling into the headwind to Wells on the Asparagus & Strawberries 400 on Saturday, a fellow rider said: "At least we're not doing the Severn Across." . I find these harder mentally than physically maybe it's the fear of failing or giving up not sure I'll see how WCW goes. Maybe if I go into it expecting to use more of the time available and split the ride into two with a decent meal, maybe a pint or two and some sleep I'll enjoy it more. I'm still fairly new to the wonders of Audax I did one in 2013 one in 2014 and five this year hoping to do PBP. When I read what some get up to on the YACF audax forum doing rides such as the crackpot or maniac I think I need to toughen up a bit. Wish I was better at ride reports, jefmcg's a good read
https://yacf.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87222.msg1860048#msg1860048


----------



## slowmotion (15 May 2015)

Allow me to drop the average a bit.

81.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (15 May 2015)

107. 4 miles to a mates house and then 103 on the actual event ride. 

I can't be asked to ride any further than that!


----------



## Ed Phelan (15 May 2015)

Mine is a nice round 100 miles from London to Brighton, then back up to London again. I was SO very close to riding back down to Brighton again, which would have made the whole thing around a 150 - 160 mile ride. I realized I wouldn't probably be able to make it at the time, so I caved and gave in which I really regret now. I would love to give it another try, but on a different route. I honestly think the only reason I made it was a combination of Enduro, bananas, carefully planned bottles of Gatorade, and a slather of muscle massage oil to work out the kinks each way.

If I did it again, I would probably try it without all the crazy glucose drinks and mild supplements. Also, I've never heard of Strava before, even after coming here regularly for while now. Is it on Android?


----------



## 4F (15 May 2015)

[QUOTE="Ed Phelan, post: 3696153, member: 32776"
Also, I've never heard of Strava before, even after coming here regularly for while now. Is it on Android?[/QUOTE]

Yes on Andorid https://www.strava.com/mobile


----------



## Ed Phelan (15 May 2015)

Awesome, thanks. I'll be back in a few days with some stats I suppose. Happy weekend everybody!


----------



## martint235 (15 May 2015)

LEL 2013 worked out at 900 miles for me. I rode to the start of the prologue from home. Longest ride in a day is 242 miles to Wootton Bassett and back with 4 other members of this esteemed group


----------



## jefmcg (15 May 2015)

Ed Phelan said:


> Awesome, thanks. I'll be back in a few days with some stats I suppose. Happy weekend everybody!


Be careful. Continuous GPS drains the battery.


----------



## toffee (16 May 2015)

Just upped my longest ride from 54 to 62 miles today.

Slow start against against the wind but was quite sunny


----------



## keanan16 (16 May 2015)

go to youtube and watch my bike ride 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Wam5iuf4qQ


----------



## jefmcg (16 May 2015)

keanan16 said:


> go to youtube and watch my bike ride
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Wam5iuf4qQ



Um, why? It seems to be a real time video of a 4 mile ride Or am I missing something?


----------



## andrew_s (17 May 2015)

325 miles, the first day of PBP, in about 23h 50m. I then had about 6 hours sleep, so I won't count the rest as the same ride.



goody said:


> But did you freewheel anywhere, my longest ride without freewheeling is 7 miles.


Not counting fixed wheel, 38 km from Pinos Genil to the top of Pico Veleta, uphill all the way, average just over 6%.


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 May 2015)

134 miles (which oddly seems more than 217km) last weekend The Great Escape audax.

For years my benchmark has been 100 miles. I think it's been psychological. Now I've gone and booked myself in for another 200k audax.

I can't see myself going much further than this just because of the time it takes, and the associated logistics. I'm not one who relishes the thought of sleeping in bus shelters.

I was about 16 when I did my first 100 miler so it's about time I moved it up a notch.


----------



## martint235 (23 May 2015)

While I'm sure that some people have slept in bus shelters it really isn't a requirement. I've never slept in a bus shelter and have no intention of doing but I'm still hoping to get a 300 miler in this year


----------



## Trickedem (23 May 2015)

There is nothing wrong with a little snooze in a bus shelter, or the forecourt of a garage. This was me last weekend on the Moors and Wolds 400km. I was desperately tired, but this was enough to take the edge off it.


----------



## martint235 (23 May 2015)

Yes but it's not a requirement of long distance cycling. It's like walking up hills. You can but you don't have to


----------



## TheJDog (24 May 2015)

New single ride record for me yesterday. London Brighton London for a total of 206.7 km, or 128 miles in old money. I thought ditching on the way there and Devil's dyke on the way back would be the hardest hills but there were much harder ones.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (24 May 2015)

195 miles in 2012 taking 21 hours including stops. 
Want a 200 this year and targeting 10.5 hours.


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 May 2015)

OK, I'll rephrase that: I think that riding significantly more than 200k requires a degree of organisation and commitment and taking-it-seriously (that may or may not involve, but is exemplified by, sleeping in bus shelters, or indeed on garage forecourts) that I don't think I have. Not to mention that it requires physical endurance and backside resilience that I probably don't have.

Not that I'm knocking it. I admire people who do it.


----------



## Garry A (24 May 2015)

Pfft! 52.5 miles. I hope to go further soon.


----------



## ColinJ (25 May 2015)

I am toying with the idea of becoming a super randonneur next year to mark my 60th birthday. For those of you who don't know what that is, it is completing a series of audax rides in one season comprising 200, 300, 400 and 600 km efforts. I would do a local 600 and snatch a few hours sleep at home after the first day of riding so I would count that as two rides, even though under audax rules it would be seen as one.

Unless I found the experience wonderful, I would probably make that my only SR series because I am more interested in doing long distances quite quickly than superlong distances quite slowly. Ultimately, my longest ride ever would probably be a shade over 400 kms but if I ever got fit enough (and mad enough!) to do a vaguely respectable 24 hour TT I would have a go at one, maybe informally with a few CycleChat members?


----------

